# 2500HD and 3500HD



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Just curious if anyone knows the actual differences between the 2008 2500HD and the 3500HD? I am talking about obviously the single rear wheel 3500HD model. I have a 2007 2500HD Classic and was wondering if the 3500HD would be an upgrade for me because I am really stressing mine out with a VBox overloaded and Boss plow etc.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Other than the additional 700 lbs of GVWR on the 3500, nothing...


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

B&B;513392 said:


> Other than the additional 700 lbs of GVWR on the 3500, nothing...


Well they get that extra 700 pounds GVW some how, so I would guess bigger axle and springs and maybe the frame is also heavier. I will ask at work tonight since I work for GM at the Truck Plant.

Regards Mike


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

if im right, the 2500 is a 3/4 ton chassis and the 3500 is a 1 ton chassis.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

you get 265 tires stock. But that doesnt matter cause the stock tires are useless, you get a 700 pound higher gvw and an extra spring in the back. I think thats all. Frames and axles are the same i believe


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Right, like I mentioned they get the additional GVWR from a decal, two door emblems and additional rear leaf... no major differences. 

Same axles 
Same complete front suspension (including same T-bars in some applications)


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I was told by the dealer today that the frame is different and rear suspension. Probably another leaf. His computer had the truck width 16 inches wider but the same in all other dimensions with about a 500 pound heavier weight. About 700 lbs more GVW. The tires are the same and you cannot get the forged aluminum wheels. However the price for identical trucks was $200.00 cheaper for the 3500HD. Go figure.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Anthony Orlando;513966 said:


> His computer had the truck width 16 inches wider but the same in all other dimensions with about a 500 pound heavier weight.


That's because he was looking up a DRW truck...


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Now that you mention it I feel  for not thinking of that.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Same axles,brakes, and frame.1 more spring in the rear,front T bars the same,245's vs.265's--700 lb. difference in GVW---9200 and 9900 lbs. I've had both.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Are you sure on the 2008's the frame is the same as the 2500HD?


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

im pretty sure the frames are the same. they havent changed them since 01


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

OhioPlower;515977 said:


> im pretty sure the frames are the same. they havent changed them since 01


yes thay have. the new body style is a completely different frame.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

from what I was reading on dieselplace.com the frames are the same on 01-08 HD's


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 30, 2008)

The 3500HD has a bigger tail frame section, the springs are completely different. They don't just add an extra leaf. Front torsion bars are bigger (with snow plow prep pkge) and the sway bar is beefier. 2500 has a 9200lb gvw as the 3500 has a 9900lb. I put them side by side in the dealers lot and measured things with a tape and caliper.

The reason the 3500's are "cheaper" than the 2500's is because GM doesn't have to spend the payup on advertising as they do with the 1500's and 2500's.

The real problem is the Gross Vehicle Weight rating. If you are in an accident it would get really sticky. Even if you weren't at fault, in the eyes of the law you would still be negligent and would have a difficult time collecting from the other guys insurance company. You would also probably be cited for being overloaded. God forbid, but if it were your fault and someone were to get hurt you may be looking at serious jail time.

We went ahead and got the 3500's for that very reason. We want that door sticker covering our ( ) )'s. Insurance isn't getting any cheaper.

Steve


----------



## krs1977 (Feb 14, 2008)

The 3500 has a beefed up box, its going to only come in long box form.


----------



## lehmand1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I know fords are a totally different truck but awhile back I was looking at all the specs on their website like curb weight, GVWR, tow rating, etc. etc.

They had a chart that listed there trucks starting with their F-150, then it went F-250/350SRW, and then F-350DRW. All the specs for the 250 and 350SRW were the same. And obviously the DRW whas higher.

I just thought that it was kinda Interesting that the single wheel 350 and the 250 were the same truck.

I know your talking about chevys but I just thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

From what i could see at the dealer, the 1 ton plow prep trucks had much heavier suspension than the 3/4 ton in the allison/duramax line up. Believe it or not, in this bottom photo, the truck has 700 lbs of weight in the bed.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

plowman4life;516106 said:


> yes thay have. the new body style is a completely different frame.


It is not a new frame. the frame is a carry over for the HD's, only diff. is i would guess is body/bumper mounts (flykelly or someone else please correct me...).


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Once again---the only difference is 1 more spring in the rear and the bigger tires.No such thing as a ''bigger tail frame section''.If you look up the part #'s on the sway bars,shocks,torsion bars,you will see they share 1 number for each.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

interesting points, SteveJ, did you get the 3500's so that the 2500s weren't overloaded? Is that how you are saving your rear with your insurance company?


----------

